

Ask HN: Why do threads die? - dbz

I'm wondering if anyone has an answer to my question. An example is currently on the news page:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1179711<p>I understand there are banned links, so those pages are automatically killed. However, I see this thread was killed without any reason- except for the author wrote the title and text without being very....proper?<p>Maybe we can start giving reasons (possibly) for closing threads?
======
JacobAldridge
I imagine it was flagged multiple times, and tipped over the flag/vote weight.
I'm personally in favour of this system on HN - it may be biased towards
threads dying, but I would rather kill some good threads than have a bias that
allows off-topic, link-bait etc rising to the top.

Of course, I have Show Dead on, so in effect dead threads are just an extra
datapoint when I decide whether to read.

~~~
dbz
Maybe there should be an unflag option?

~~~
s-phi-nl
There is. After you flag something, the link that used to say "flag" changes
to "unflag".

